# Disney tsum tsum



## cIementine (Jul 13, 2014)

*So Disney tsum tsum is an app a lot like candy crush that I've been obsessed with since yesterday.
I am a huge Disney fan and am very happy to see this in the appstore. 











I am also obsessed with plushies so the fact they are selling them at Disneystore.com is even better!
Sadly they aren't on Disneystore.co.uk though :c They still ship to other countries, however.
Not all styles shown in the picture below are available *longs for Bambi and thumper*







Does anyone else have this app? Tell me which tsums you have an what your highest score is ^u^*​


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 13, 2014)

thats cute i wonder why its called tsum tsum. they have a disney store here i wonder if they have those toys in there!


----------



## cIementine (Jul 13, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> thats cute i wonder why its called tsum tsum. they have a disney store here i wonder if they have those toys in there!


*
On the disney store it said it was based on the zen art of stone stacking. Tsum tsum translates into stack stack! ahaha
Here's the link if you want to have a look at what they have c:*


----------



## Songbird (Jul 14, 2014)

I only have the Mickey and that alien thing from Toy Story. My high score? Let's see, 116,243.


----------



## tammybenjamin7711 (Jul 14, 2014)

Please add me as a friend I will send hearts as needed.  My LINE username is tammybenjamin7711


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

aww its sooo cute <3

I might have to download it soon


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't play mobile games. But that toy line is PRECIOUS!!! I need the mickey and pooh bear ones. <3


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 18, 2014)

Disney 365


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 18, 2014)

The heck?


----------



## n64king (Jul 19, 2014)

I saw a mixture of toys from it at Rite Aid.


----------



## jawinchester67 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new to Tsum Tsum and I'm looking for friends to add me to share hearts with. Please add me. My LINE ID is jawinchester67. I have a TsumTsum friends chat group (Doesn't mean you really have to chat if you don't want to) that I'll invite everyone that adds me to. It will give you even more friends to get hearts from and information sharing if anyone wants to or needs to. Thanks!!!


----------

